# Wanted: Weekend Saw Work



## Wolfcsm (Apr 22, 2004)

*Wanted: Weekend Saw Work in Atlanta area*

I am in the Atlanta area and would like to do some work where I can get some more experience working with saws. 

I have done basic land clearing and tree removal in the past.


Have my own saw(S), log splitter and truck, as well as safety equipment.

PM me if I can help.

Hal


----------

